# How Lionel got his name.



## Salt and Peppy (Sep 17, 2011)

We found Lionel at our local Animal Control. We were looking at all the kittens, trying to decide, when this little tabby tried to push his way right between the bars of his cage! His little nose was sticking out, and he was crying. So, my boyfriend opened the cage, and picked him up. He was so tiny! When my boyfriend tried to put him back, he latched on with all of his claws, and wouldn't let go. I laughed and said "He's stuck on you!" We decided to take him seeing as he was so persistant.
Later that day, my boyfriend said he had come up with a name. Lionel. At first I didn't like it, but then he explained... Lionel Richie has a song called "Stuck on You!" So, Lionel it was! 

Lionel passed away last November, at age 8, due to kidney problems. 
I still can't listen to ANY of Lionel Richie's songs without crying. He was a very special little kitty.

p.s. Not the best pics, sorry.


----------

